# Washington DC day sail



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

We have been considering moving up to a larger boat for various reasons. What we would like to do is rent a sail boat say between 35 to 45 feet for a day in the area of DC, Annapolis, Deale Maryland. Our party would consist of 3 adults and two children. A captain/owner included would be fantastic as that would provide us someone familiar with the operation of a larger boat. Time frame would be between Christmas and Jan 7 or so. Can anyone make a recommendation or knows someone who does this sort of chartering?


----------



## StarwindMango (Oct 14, 2016)

I was in DC over Thanksgiving and was going to charter a boat from R&R Charters, but it was too cold/windy that day. I believe most charter companies up there pull their boats at the end of November. You may have a hard time finding a company with boats still in the water.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Skipper Jer said:


> We have been considering moving up to a larger boat for various reasons. What we would like to do is rent a sail boat say between 35 to 45 feet for a day in the area of DC, Annapolis, Deale Maryland. Our party would consist of 3 adults and two children. A captain/owner included would be fantastic as that would provide us someone familiar with the operation of a larger boat. Time frame would be between Christmas and Jan 7 or so. Can anyone make a recommendation or knows someone who does this sort of chartering?


Hi Skipper Jer,

I just sent you a private message with some information.

Best,


----------

